# 1 year old: 'Sauce'/flavor for rice, pasta, etc.



## Caidyn (Sep 18, 2009)

My 1 year old used to love plain rice, pasta, barely, quinoa, broccoli, etc. but since I started giving him a little tomato sauce (no sugar) on his pasta, he seems to prefer flavor now. Any suggestions for something to help add flavor (other than tomato sauce)??

Thanks!!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Olive oil & garlic? Actually, we just give our 1 year old anything we eat (we don't have a lot of allergens in our diet anyhow.) She loves pretty much anything...pasta sauce, pesto, if we're having pad thai she eats that sauce, if we're eating Vietnamese she eats nuoc cham, etc. She has a very good broad range as far as tastes, so we give her anything we're eating.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Our one year olds ate what we ate... they even liked spicy stuff (but have since decided they don't anymore).


----------



## russsk (Aug 17, 2007)

I have always given DS just what we eat, but he loves pesto so I use that opportunity to add in some spinach. You could also try a roasted red pepper sauce or a Parmesan cream sauce.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I cook rice in broth (instead of water) with herbs and spices-- my kids like chicken broth, parsley, onion, tarragon, and thyme the best out of all the configurations I have come up with. Or you can try cumin, coriander, cayenne pepper, and paprika, with a spoonful of tomato paste to make red rice. (It's wonderful with black beans.) You can cook quinoa in broth too.

We don't really eat much pasta, but when we do, we like lemony sauces. I make a nice one with chicken broth, butter, lemon juice, garlic, black pepper, and basil.

We also don't eat barley, but why not put it in soup?

Broccoli is yummy with just plain butter and salt, or with cheese, or in tomato sauces, or in white creamy sauces, or with soy sauce and Asian spices (we like turmeric, ginger, and paprika).

But I'll admit I'm another one who is puzzled by the idea of cooking separate foods for a toddler. My kids always ate what I ate, spices and everything. We don't really eat plain, unadorned starch, so I wouldn't feed it to my kids.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

pesto (without nuts probably for your lo?)
cilantro
lemon


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

my kid loves yogurt (full fat, plain) with those items. They are also delicious cooked in broth as a pp said, although it is possible your ds like the dipping/sauce aspect rather than the taste. Kids LOVE to dip for some reason!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Mine used to like grated veg and cheese with pasta.

I used to cook and drain the pasta then return to the pan with a little butter, grated carrot and courgette. the grated veg only take a couple of minutes to heat and soften. Then serve with grated cheese.

Of course my now picky eaters don;t go for this any more.


----------

